# AEMET dá acesso livre e gratuito a todos os seus dados



## Vince (30 Nov 2010 às 13:14)

Uma verdadeira revolução em Espanha 
Ainda não consegui fechar a boca de espanto 



> *AEMET establece el acceso libre y gratuito a todos sus datos por medios electrónicos *
> 
> La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) facilita de forma progresiva el acceso libre y gratuito a todos sus datos mediante vía electrónica a partir de hoy, 30 de noviembre.
> 
> ...




http://www.aemet.es/es/zona_portada_destacada/politicadatos


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2010 às 13:28)

Brutal noticia para as nossas fronteiras e afins 

Suponho que o nosso IM ainda esteja a anos de luz de tal abertura


----------



## Knyght (30 Nov 2010 às 13:57)

Grande passo, Madeira, Açores e alguns Continentais que prefiram as informações do lado de lá lololol


----------



## Z13 (30 Nov 2010 às 14:00)

Grande noticia! Assim dá gosto pagar impostos!


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2010 às 14:23)

Sem dúvida uma noticia de ficar de boa aberta!!

Tenho esperança que num futuro próximo isso o IM siga os mesmos passos.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Nov 2010 às 14:33)

De louvar. Parabéns AEMET.

Já andei a "escarafunchar" o que está disponível e é brutal.

Boa Noticia: O Hirlam ficar disponível.
Má Noticia: Os dados dos raios não abrangem Portugal.

I.M. mete os olhos nisto...


----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2010 às 14:44)

Bem, que espectáculo!!!!

Ando já por ali meio perdido à procura e nem dou credo ao que vejo! O sentimento é mais do género "deixa-me rapinar tudo o que posso que isto não deve ser para durar!" 

Isto sim é a forma correcta de um organismo público actuar! Só estão a disponibilizar o que todos os contribuintes tem direito e _mai nada_!


Pelo que vi não têm é normais e dados do passado. Ou seja só vejo por lá informação total desde finais deste Novembro. Estarei a ver bem?


----------



## HotSpot (30 Nov 2010 às 14:45)

Actionman:

"Por otra parte, a lo largo de 2011, se ampliarán los contenidos de los conjuntos de datos anteriores y se incorporarán nuevos datos y productos."


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2010 às 15:25)

actioman disse:


> Pelo que vi não têm é normais e dados do passado. Ou seja só vejo por lá informação total desde finais deste Novembro. Estarei a ver bem?



Está no servidor. Por exemplo neste ficheiro tens os dados *diários* (*!*) de Badajoz desde Janeiro 1955 até Outubro 2010 

ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/series_climatologicas/valores_diarios/estacion/4452.CSV.gz


----------



## HotSpot (30 Nov 2010 às 15:41)

Vince disse:


> Está no servidor. Por exemplo neste ficheiro tens os dados *diários* (*!*) de Badajoz desde Janeiro 1955 até Outubro 2010
> 
> ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/series_climatologicas/valores_diarios/estacion/4452.CSV.gz



Para Badajoz nesse período:

Min -7,2ºC (28-01-2005)
Max 44,8ºC (01-08-2003)
Rajada Máxima 153 km/h (13-01-1969)
Max Precipitação Diária 119,1 mm (05-11-1997)

E há mais...fantástico


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2010 às 15:44)

HotSpot disse:


> Max Precipitação Diária 119,1 mm (05-11-1997)



Dia da ciclogénese explosiva que ainda há dias falei no tópico de previsões, morreram 21 pessoas em Badajoz e 11 no Alentejo. 


Mesmo sendo dados de Espanha, vai dar jeito para eu encontrar mais alguns temporais, ondas de calor, de frio, etc no passado em Portugal.


----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2010 às 16:27)

Espectacular, muito obrigado Vince e HotSpot! 

Realmente isto é uma coisa incrível, ainda estou a digerir! 

PS- Nesse fatídico dia vinha eu de Tancos para Elvas, via Abrantes - Ponte de Sor - Monforte e foi um terror de viagem. Ainda sem saber o que se estava a passar temi logo o pior, pois as estradas simplesmente não existiam!! Em alguns locais era água por todo o lado!

Tenho de procurar por um 25 de Dezembro do final da década de 90, se a memória não me atraiçoa, em que fiz essa mesma viagem e as estradas estavam quase todas cortadas pelas ribeiras que pareciam verdadeiros rios, foi uma aventura ainda pior pois tive de andar (eu e um grupo de automobilistas que nos íamos encontrando no caminho) em busca de alternativas. Perto de Alter do Chão tivemos de voltar para trás e a alternativa encontrada foi via Avis - Fronteira - Monforte - Elvas.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2010 às 17:01)

Mais uma preciosa fonte de dados! 

Já coloquei os links no Meteofontes!


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2010 às 17:29)

actioman disse:


> Realmente isto é uma coisa incrível, ainda estou a digerir!



Estamos todos 

Coisas como dados históricos das estações é relativamente banal noutros países europeus, mas fornecerem os dados em bruto de coisas como o radar surpreendeu-me mesmo muito, ou seja, é como nos EUA, qualquer pessoa ou entidade se quiser faz uma aplicação ou site para visualizar o radar de Espanha, eventualmente de uma forma melhorada, etc. Grande passo da AEMET. Mais surpeendente ainda porque quando o Instituto passou para Agência, a ideia que ficou é que o acesso a dados seria ainda pior no futuro.


----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2010 às 18:07)

Vince disse:


> Estamos todos
> 
> Coisas como dados históricos das estações é relativamente banal noutros países europeus, mas fornecerem os dados em bruto de coisas como o radar surpreendeu-me mesmo muito, ou seja, é como nos EUA, qualquer pessoa ou entidade se quiser faz uma aplicação ou site para visualizar o radar de Espanha, eventualmente de uma forma melhorada, etc. Grande passo da AEMET. Mais surpeendente ainda porque quando o Instituto passou para Agência, a ideia que ficou é que o acesso a dados seria ainda pior no futuro.



Ora nem mais, retiram muitos produtos que existiam, passaram a ter um site moderno graficamente falando, mas com serviços reduzidos ao máximo. Recordo-me da grande onda de protesto contra o fecho da possibilidade de se visualizarem os radares regionais e por fim lá retrocederam.
Mas pelos vistos foi mesmo para melhorar a sério!


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Nov 2010 às 19:19)

Bem! Isto é que é um tesouro. Agora o IM, é para esquecer, nem daqui a séculos.
Tudo a seguir o radar da AEMET em ocasiões extremas! :P


----------



## Lousano (30 Nov 2010 às 20:03)

Muito bem.

Imagino os nossos amigos espanhois, como devem estar eufóricos.

Mas mesmo assim, cheira-me a gato...


----------



## Brigantia (30 Nov 2010 às 22:06)

Soube agora através da TVE da grande novidade. 
Estou pasmado. 
Nem sem sei que dizer, só apetece ir a correr devorar os dados

E já agora não encontrei os dados históricos das estações de Zamora (código 2614). Se alguém encontrar avise


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Nov 2010 às 22:20)

Brigantia disse:


> Soube agora através da TVE da grande novidade.
> Estou pasmado.
> Nem sem sei que dizer, só apetece ir a correr devorar os dados
> 
> E já agora não encontrei os dados históricos das estações de Zamora (código 2614). Se alguém encontrar avise



ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/series_climatologicas/valores_diarios/estacion/2614.CSV.gz


----------



## Brigantia (30 Nov 2010 às 22:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/series_climatologicas/valores_diarios/estacion/2614.CSV.gz



Obrigado


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2010 às 23:17)

Fantástico AEMET se eu seguia já a AEMET sempre todos os dias para consultar a previsão para Ayamonte, agora ter os dados diários da estação de Ayamonte, clica-se na barra e aparece os valores, é uma coisa que o nosso IM devia colocar e fazer um resumo em tabela com os extremos de cada estação e dividi-los por regiões, seria muito bom se o nosso IM seguisse o exemplo espanhol. Mas duvido com as verbas que o governo português fornece ao IM dificilmente teremos isso livre.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2010 às 23:41)

Toda a gente a bater no IM; ninguém se lembra do Ministério que tutela o IM … 

Enfim, está tudo dito; por mim, acho que estão a bater na porta do lado.


----------



## Brigantia (1 Dez 2010 às 01:42)

Aqui ficam alguns dados referentes a Zamora que se podem consultar.
Fiz um pequeno excel para uma análise rápida de alguns valores históricos.















Segundo me pareceu não existem valores históricos de alcanices nem da Puebla de Sanabria!!?, ou pelo menos eu não os encontrei



Mais dados:














































Já viram a mínima absoluta de salamanca...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2010 às 11:53)

Mais uma vez volto a informar que podem consultar livremente a base de dados do SNIRH. 

Muita da informação que o IM não disponibiliza pode ser facilmente consultada; pode-se imprimir e exportar *gratuitamente*. Eis um exemplo:

http://snirh.pt/snirh/_dadosbase/site/janela_verdados.php?sites=920684970&pars=4237&tmin=07/09/1931&tmax=01/12/2010

Por que carga de água andam à procura no IM daquilo que já podem consultar no SNIRH? Não batam nas portas erradas


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2010 às 12:02)

É óbvio que isto é uma questão política, financeira e científica, todos sabemos que parte significativa do orçamento do IM depende da venda de dados e serviços. Se os dados passarem a ser oferecidos o governo tem que aumentar a dotação orçamental para substituir essas receitas.  Sendo o IM tutelado pelo ministro da Ciência, é numa coisa tão simples como esta que se percebe que não há uma política séria de ciência em Portugal apesar dos _sound bites_. Tudo se resume a isto, nada mais. E não esperem mudanças neste campo, e logo agora com esta grave crise que vamos atravessar.  

Enquanto continuarmos semanalmente a ver miúdos a registarem-se aqui no fórum para pedir dados para simples trabalhos escolares que não conseguem arranjar é sinal de que algo não está bem, nada bem, continuamos sem uma política de ciência apesar dos _sound bites_ dos 15 últimos anos. Se nem os miúdos nas escolas em fase de aprendizagem tem acesso a dados, nem os académicos para fazer estudos e investigação muito mais sérios tem acesso aos mesmos, é porque não existe qualquer política de ciência em Portugal. 

Em Espanha parece que finalmente perceberam que vazar a informação (suportada pelos contribuintes) para a sociedade vai gerar nova ciência, investigação, novas empresas, empregos e sobretudo inovação. 






> MADRID, 30 Nov. (EUROPA PRESS) -
> 
> La ministra de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), Rosa Aguilar, ha señalado que* la página web de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) recibió este lunes 8,6 millones de visitas* y ha destacado que este sitio es "siempre la página más visitada" de todas las páginas de Internet del Estado.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Dez 2010 às 19:49)

Gerofil disse:


> Mais uma vez volto a informar que podem consultar livremente a base de dados do SNIRH.
> 
> Muita da informação que o IM não disponibiliza pode ser facilmente consultada; pode-se imprimir e exportar *gratuitamente*. Eis um exemplo:
> 
> ...



Sim mas há estações que não estão lá, por exemplo, Portalegre nem existe na base de dados deles.


----------



## Knyght (3 Dez 2010 às 02:17)

E *Eu* ainda sou do tempo de largas discussões do radares da Aemet a defender que a larga parte do território nacional estava coberto mas era por radares espanhóis e outras pessoas a me dizerem que era mentira...











Versus:




...


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2010 às 09:29)

Knyght disse:


> E *Eu* ainda sou do tempo de largas discussões do radares da Aemet a defender que a larga parte do território nacional estava coberto mas era por radares espanhóis e outras pessoas a me dizerem que era mentira...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O radar de Coruche está inoperacional, acontece, os de Espanha muitas vezes também estão.

Mas essas duas imagens que puseste explicam muito bem aquilo que uma vez te foi dito, que não sabes do que falas, e quando alguém se dá ao trabalho de te explicar em vez de agradeceres e aprenderes, continuas a achar que tens razão e a fazeres choradinhos. Bastava olhar para essas duas imagens que tu próprio puseste e olhares para o sul do país para perceberes que serras como São Mamede, Marvão em Portugal, ou serras do sul de Espanha (Tudia, Aracena, etc,etc) impedem uma cobertura eficiente do sul do país. O mesmo sucede no norte do país em muitas zonas.

Eu posso esforçar-me a tentar explicar coisas, mas se mesmo assim não resulta, lamento, o problema não é meu, é mesmo limitação do teu lado.


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2010 às 23:10)

Knyght disse:


> E *Eu* ainda sou do tempo de largas discussões do radares da Aemet a defender que a larga parte do território nacional estava coberto mas era por radares espanhóis e outras pessoas a me dizerem que era mentira...
> ...



Os radares da AEMET não cobrem nem de perto nem de longe o território Nacional, os radares não conseguem "ver" através das Serras.


----------

